# Tata Docomo New Pan India 50Mbps Plans Make Some Sense for Internet Addicts



## swatkats (Jul 20, 2014)

Was checking Tata docomo broadband plans and i suddenly Stumbled up on this.
There are two excellent FTTH lightning plans, Suited for Fanatics who are wishing to Spend over 3k for Fastest Internet Speeds on Par with ISP's like Beam.


*i.imgur.com/EQUNTeL.png​




50mbps with 200Gb FUP and 1mbps POST FUP speeds for Rs.3931 (Inc.taxes) - ~*17 **Rs/Gb *
These plans mostly look as if they have been copied from Beam fiber's dictionary.
Before choosing TATA, check with neighbors about its services and even ask for free demo while booking.

*Link*: Lightning Plans


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

^ post FUP speeds are $hit. should've been atleast 8 mbps.

and the fup limit is too low, 200 gb only? one can easily use that much data in [strike]a week[/strike] 10 hours on that speed.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 20, 2014)

Lol. You're asking too much 
I was referring to 200Gb plan which is quite enough, usually people think its less but really sufficient if you carefully use the internet.  More than 6GB a Day on Average. What are you complaining about when no such plan(50mbps with 200Gb FUP) is available in the market except for Hyderabad and Bangalore cities?

If you want to live in a dreamy world of finishing FUP in 10 hours then India is not the place for you to look out for good broadband plans.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

i'm used to downloading 35-40 GBs in 3-4 hours in college. My highest was around 60 GBs in 3 hours

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/1...e-per-month-plan-post2038311.html#post2038311

given that a normal user won't use that much data, but a normal user won't need 100 mbps, atleast not in India.

they could've increased the FUP limit by 10 times while reducing the speed to 20mbps

theoretically, one can use 15 petabytes of data in one month on 50 mbps speed. means, they are severely limiting the customers.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 20, 2014)

Since the thread is about premium internet users hoping for Beam/ACT high speed high fup plans in their city, i dont think pukat downloading/dreamy world broadband plans wont come in to the practical scenario.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2014)

Post FUP should be 4 mbps, or 2 mbps at least at lowest. Doesn't really attract me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Since the thread is about premium internet users hoping for Beam/ACT high speed high fup plans in their city, i dont think pukat downloading/dreamy world broadband plans wont come in to the practical scenario.



That's the point [MENTION=148028]swatkats[/MENTION], only Dreamy People(uber rich) living in Dreamy World would go for these plans. Not for most of us the nearer to ground reality people...squeezed by extreme reality of crappy speeds and plans.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2014)

If one can afford 3499/- better give 500/- more and go for 100Mbps plans 

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway nice package. No complain about the price. But yeah wish they could have given atleast 2-4 Mbps post FUP. 50 / 100 to directly 1 is not good at all..


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys check youbroadband.in
They serve really less number of cities but have some decent plans


----------



## swatkats (Jul 20, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> IBut yeah wish they could have given atleast 2-4 Mbps post FUP. 50 / 100 to directly 1 is not good at all..



Thank god From 100 its 2. Not 1mb 
Seriously post fup for 50&100 should have been 4&8mbps.
I know they want to earn but still post Fup matters. 
Anyways its A-ta monopoly market


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 21, 2014)

I think my plan is still better than this. except it depends on you luck whether you get good speeds or not.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> I think my plan is still better than this. except it friends on you luck whether you get good speeds or not.


What plan you're subscribed to and who is your isp?


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 22, 2014)

swatkats said:


> What plan you're subscribed to and who is your isp?



check my signature.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 5, 2014)

I never knew Bangalore & Hyderabad were having superior broadband plans. Reason to envy those living there now


----------

